# What Wheel Sealant are we using?



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

As per title.

I have been using PB wheel sealant for ages now so want a bit of a change.










This is a very good product and easy to use but i want a change.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

fancy a change myself tbh 

was thinking about the CG wheel sealant??


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I've gone for the migliore wheel wax, just waiting for the stock to come in! Something a bit different


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Fk 1000p or Opti seal.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

I also use Poorboys, but have used FK1000p to great effect :thumb:


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Optiseal,or if you have the time,layered Klasse SG.


----------



## ferret303 (Sep 6, 2007)

Nanolex basic sealant


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

I use PB too but Ive got one question. If it aint broke why fix it?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

^^ 

I want to try something new so might try Nanolex


----------



## DiscoDriver (Oct 27, 2009)

I used Wheel Seal & Shine yesterday. It was very easy and has left the wheels looking very shiny. Couldn't comment on the durability at this stage though


----------



## Greg_VXR (Nov 21, 2009)

i used jetseal and they came up quite good! Was thinking of trying CG wheel guard though any good?


----------



## Soepergrover (Aug 14, 2009)

Smartwax Rimwax over here.


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

going to try Red mist next time around for a change


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

FK1000p atm for me, although ive got some Zaino zcs to try yet


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Wheel Seal and Shine - the guy is only in Wombourne so you could even pick it up


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I've got some FK so i'll give that a go tomorrow - Also Russ, whats the company?


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

I 've used PB wheel sealant - one of the few things I've bought that I thinks rubbish

Just doesn't do anything !


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Showshine said:


> I've got some FK so i'll give that a go tomorrow - Also Russ, whats the company?


Planet Polish


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

nanolex longest protection and easiest to clean ive ever used though want to do a test after xmas C5 - Wheel Armour V naonlex


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Justa said:


> I 've used PB wheel sealant - one of the few things I've bought that I thinks rubbish
> 
> Just doesn't do anything !


#Must be a dodgy tub then because it does work


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

FK 1000 P for me.

Topped off with a coat of Pete's 53 one day when I was bored.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

Jetseal 109 for me


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Autoglym Lifeshine Gloss Guard and topped with Colly 845 a few weeks after, dirt just jets off and then some shampoo in a spray bottle with a swissvax style brush and EZ detail brush, job done, no need for any wheel cleaners that might break down the protection!


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

PB wheel Sealant or CG Jetseal for me.

I've got some Migliore Wheel Seal on the way and am looking forward to trying it out.

It'll be interesting to see how it holds up against the PB and CG products given that it's carnauba-based.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

jetseal for me


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

SW Autobahn, bit pricey though.
PB Wheels sealant seems to be fairly durable though!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Lump said:


> going to try Red mist next time around for a change


RM works quite well on alloys:thumb:


----------



## mellowfellow (Jul 11, 2009)

Optiseal for me , works wonders.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

im boring and use Fk1000p, top it up with red mist to when i actually drive it :thumb:


----------



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

Recently switched from Optimum Opti-Seal to Swissvax Autobahn.


----------



## coxy (Aug 3, 2006)

poorboys or colli 746


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Zcs topped with sv autobahn


----------



## Nuggs (Dec 14, 2009)

I have to say that I've not had great results with the PB sealant, but suspect that's more down to inadequate prep than anything else.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Opti Seal everyday for me. 10 mins to completly seal the wheels back and front on an average car.


----------



## Blw (Dec 23, 2009)

Only ever used Fk1000p can't fault it


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine - great stuff - best I've used :thumb:


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

Poorboy's, FK1000p, Collinite 476S, Opti-Seal, Zaino ClearSeal, Z-2, Blackfire All Metal Sealant.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

FK1000P is my general wheel sealant - easy to use, lasts well on wheels 

Nanolex Premium wax the most durable product I haver come across on wheels though, it was seriously impressive.


----------



## russell hayward (Apr 13, 2006)

ahaydock said:


> Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine - great stuff - best I've used :thumb:


I will second that.


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

russell hayward said:


> I will second that.


and i will third that!! top product.. easy on ,easy off. great shine..


----------



## billybob9351 (Feb 14, 2008)

just out of interest does anyone treat them like normal paint polish seal and wax i tried this on my van and its stayed like a treat and that was 6 weeks ago now


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

I always treat them like I do the rest of my car since it does pay dividends past the normal wash and seal. I have always had good experiences with PB's wheel sealant and have used that since I first started detailing but I can see how many choose a spray sealant for ease of use.


----------



## jackotdi (Dec 9, 2009)

cant realy fault PB wheel seal but i end up putting Fk1000 on them to just to make sure:thumb:


----------



## DonB (Jan 23, 2008)

Can I use Collinite 476 as a wheel sealant?


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I use collinite 845. It's great stuff!


----------

